# Couldn't risk taking the foster...so sad (SF Peninsula)



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

We were all set to take Charlie in to foster and possibly adopt, but after meeting him yesterday, I'm really afraid for my girls. He was temporarily at a shelter hospital for observation after he started drooling, but has stopped now. They think it was stress from the foster home cats and being shuffled around so much after his human passed away.

First of all, he was bigger than either of them. He started off really sweet and friendly, head-butting and rubbing against us, but soon started swatting (with softpaws though) both of us, and growling, and also bit both of us. He was easily overstimulated. After his mom passed away, seems he was alone in the apartment for some time and someone would come by and feed him sometimes, but not much interaction. He was also depressed, poor guy, who could blame him. 

the rescue organizations here are full-up and no one has room for him. I thought we could take him in, but after meeting him I just have visions of Lickorish hiding in the closet all day again, and I don't want to do that to her. She's not confident enough, and Charlie has never lived with other cats, although the rescuer said he was with other cats in her home and was fine. 

I had to call the rescuer and tell her we couldn't take him..she respected that, but I could tell she was upset. I am too. Maybe we should have given him a chance, or trial run, but I'm afraid of upsetting the progress we've made with Lickorish and Squeek and don't want to inflict some big bully into the situation.

maybe the best option is a younger boy. I think Squeek needs a playmate, and Lickorish just doesn't play enough, and when she does, she's too rough and Squeek runs off.


----------

